# 2011 Murano Brake Total Failure



## R7000 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here are the facts . . 
One year ago, Murano brake pedal went to the floor. Brought it to the dealer to fix. They could not replicate the problem.
This week, brake pedal to the floor upon every application. Brought it to the shop where they changed the master cylinder. Did not fix the problem, still going to the floor.
Dealer now says it's the ABS module. $3000. 
I opened a case with Nissan as this is in my opinion a grave safety issue and I wanted them to cover this. After stewing on it for 24 hours they told me they would not cover it.
So Nissan is basically ignoring this safety issue and telling me to go fly a $3000 kite.
I paid it because I have no choice.

I did close the case with Nissan with this:
This Murano was my second Nissan (also had a Pathfinder, both bought new) and last Nissan.

I don't appreciate the big middle finger from Nissan and there is lots of choice out there.

Goodbye Nissan, hello NTHSA.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess you were just outside of warranty for that. But why so much? What did they charge for the part? I somehow doubt diagnosis or replacement took very long. Did they say or figure out what went wrong with the original? 3K seems really excessive to me.


----------

